# Players-Singers-cast



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

knowing about sports players that have "agents" do the players-singers-cast have agents? eg. the Met opera. who establishes the cast for a opera? i enjoy listing to Handels giulio cesare and in the 2007 version Danielle de Niese was Cleo. in a later version Natalie Dessay played Cleo. same opera and most of the same players. how does the Met (in this case) determine who plays who? does it just work just like a business? How much money can these star performers make in a opera?
thank you
ps and if you want to ask me a question about Cooking or horse racing, i will gladly answer!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Since nobody have answered you I give you an answer.
Some singers belong to the ensemble of the opera house and appear in at least one production every season at the same opera house there are also agencies that singers belongs to.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Sloe said:


> Since nobody have answered you I give you an answer.
> Some singers belong to the ensemble of the opera house and appear in at least one production every season at the same opera house there are also agencies that singers belongs to.


thanks you for the answer!


----------

